# Turbo Charged!



## wangel (Aug 19, 2008)

Hey all 


Looks like I got turbo charged lastnight. However, I have a question:

I have a VIP622 (and a 222) in the other room. My 2 questions are:


Dish says they are doing 1080p for vod stuff? How come when I go into my hd setup on the receiver, and configure my HD, my only choices are (480p, 720p, 1080i) ... my tv supports 1080p.

Also, are they going to release an update to "turbo charge" the 222 also? The 222 is hooked up in my living room on the larger tv, which also supports 1080p so I was just curious.

Thanks for your time,
~wangel


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

The 1080p support is only for selected VOD movies. You do not specify 1080p in the set up. When you order a 1080p VOD it tests your TV to see if it will support 1080p or not. So far, there has not been any 1080p programs downloaded to 622's, only 722's. Also, many people who have 1080p TVs report that the VOD will not play in 1080p because the test says the TV does not support it.

There is a rumor floating around about another software update being required before the 622 will support 1080p but, of course, no one really knows but Dish.


----------



## otnipj3s (Jul 20, 2008)

Ergen On 1080p PPV HD Movies
(Dish last Friday began showing PPV HD movies in what it calls 1080p high-def video -- the same resolution as Blu-ray.)
"But, we have 10 or 15 channels probably in 1080p that we'll put up... Realize that we're starting with pay per view movies, our video on demand. So, the way that works is we don't actually need – we don't need a lot of capacity for that because we actually download that in the middle of the night, that capacity to your hard drive, so it doesn't take up a full linear channel while we do that and then the video on demand movies is there, so, I Am Legend, or whatever, the first movie that we started with, that just got downloaded to everybody in the middle of the night. It takes us a couple of hours to download it and then it was done. No more capacity was needed for that movie in 1080p. 

This sounds like you have to have a broadband connection to me. It explains why I haven't see I Am Legend on my VOD since I don't have a broadband connection.


----------



## langlin (Apr 8, 2005)

ChuckA said:


> The 1080p support is only for selected VOD movies. You do not specify 1080p in the set up. When you order a 1080p VOD it tests your TV to see if it will support 1080p or not. So far, there has not been any 1080p programs downloaded to 622's, only 722's. Also, many people who have 1080p TVs report that the VOD will not play in 1080p because the test says the TV does not support it.
> 
> There is a rumor floating around about another software update being required before the 622 will support 1080p but, of course, no one really knows but Dish.


I have "I am Legend" in 1080P on my 612 but not on my 622 but the 622 only got Turbo"d two days ago and the 612 has been 2 weeks now.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

otnipj3s said:


> This sounds like you have to have a broadband connection to me. It explains why I haven't see I Am Legend on my VOD since I don't have a broadband connection.


Broadband is not used for the programs on channel 501. Those are downloaded over the sat to your HD during the night if the receiver is not being used. The PPV found in the Dishonline menu item are downloaded over broadband but not the channel 501 VOD.


----------



## fredp (Jun 2, 2007)

langlin said:


> I have "I am Legend" in 1080P on my 612 but not on my 622 but the 622 only got Turbo"d two days ago and the 612 has been 2 weeks now.


My 622 got updated this AM to 6.12. The "all" guide shows Ch 501 with the I am Legend movie to rent in 1080P. My set is a Panny 700u that doesn't support 24 frames anyway so why rent this movie only to see it fail the test.  Even at $2.99 this is still more then I would want to spend. Free.... now thats a different story!:lol:


----------



## tcatdbs (Jul 10, 2008)

Yeah, free is what it SHOULD be while they are testing and working out the bugs. I hadn't seen it, so I rented it anyway on my Panny 600U, so it came through 1080i. PQ was great, movie was "good". $2.99 is a lot cheaper than it's probably going to be, will be at least $6.99 once they start adding more.



fredp said:


> My 622 got updated this AM to 6.12. The "all" guide shows Ch 501 with the I am Legend movie to rent in 1080P. My set is a Panny 700u that doesn't support 24 frames anyway so why rent this movie only to see it fail the test. Even at $2.99 this is still more then I would want to spend. Free.... now thats a different story!:lol:


----------



## raylock (Feb 4, 2006)

ChuckA said:


> The 1080p support is only for selected VOD movies. You do not specify 1080p in the set up. When you order a 1080p VOD it tests your TV to see if it will support 1080p or not. So far, there has not been any 1080p programs downloaded to 622's, only 722's. Also, many people who have 1080p TVs report that the VOD will not play in 1080p because the test says the TV does not support it.
> 
> There is a rumor floating around about another software update being required before the 622 will support 1080p but, of course, no one really knows but Dish.


My second 622 got turbocharged last night. IAL plays as expected on my Sony XXZ4100 at 1080p/24. Software version is L612,


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

Great! I guess that kills that rumor. Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## barryaz1 (Feb 5, 2007)

raylock said:


> My second 622 got turbocharged last night. IAL plays as expected on my Sony XXZ4100 at 1080p/24. Software version is L612,


My 622 got updated last night. With my 1080p Sony (KDSR70XBR2), I failed the test. So what is really happening?:nono2:


----------



## LinkNuc (Jul 4, 2007)

KDS-60A3000 (120Hz set) here and it doesn't work and YES the A3000 series is 100% 1080/24 compatible, and YES I turned off motion enhance so it would actually run at 1080/96, so NO its not Sony's fault is IS E*, period. No more rationalizing failure it IS E*'s problem period. So I guess we'll see what L6.14 does.


----------



## steelhorse (Apr 27, 2004)

Since both of my 622's have been turboed. I have the small picture problem about 50% of the time when I select a channel from the guide. Then I have to go to the menu and change resolution to fix it until the next time. What a pain.
I have noticed if you have no picture when you have the guide up, you will have the small picture when you go back to regular tv.
Hope they fix this soon.


----------



## MarcusInMD (Jan 7, 2005)

Another dish network failure. They should concentrate on making the receiver as stable as possible and giving us REAL HD on the channels they already have.


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

steelhorse said:


> Since both of my 622's have been turboed. I have the small picture problem about 50% of the time when I select a channel from the guide. Then I have to go to the menu and change resolution to fix it until the next time. What a pain.
> I have noticed if you have no picture when you have the guide up, you will have the small picture when you go back to regular tv.
> Hope they fix this soon.


I heard this only affects those using dual mode. Have you tried changing to single mode to see if it happens?


----------



## DishSatUser (Aug 28, 2006)

I've not yet encountered the small picture issue while using my 722 in single mode. However, I only received the 6.12 update last night and have not yet had the VOD "I am Legend" streamed to the hard drive yet. 

I hope to be able to report the 1080P test later. My set, while not a native 1080P set clearly lists support for 1080P in the formats it accepts, then it down converts it on the set. However, at 32", that's fine it's not really easy to see the difference. Just want to see the result of the test.


----------



## FastNOC (Sep 11, 2007)

LinkNuc said:


> KDS-60A3000 (120Hz set) here and it doesn't work and YES the A3000 series is 100% 1080/24 compatible, and YES I turned off motion enhance so it would actually run at 1080/96, so NO its not Sony's fault is IS E*, period. No more rationalizing failure it IS E*'s problem period. So I guess we'll see what L6.14 does.


It's definitely not the TV that has the problem. iv'e got a 52" LCD 1080p plugged in using HDMI that fails the test too


----------



## otnipj3s (Jul 20, 2008)

Just a thought....these VOD movies have to be taking up room on everyones hard drives. I now have 4 on my 722 ( still no I Am Legend ) Some are good untill November.


----------



## DishSatUser (Aug 28, 2006)

otnipj3s said:


> Just a thought....these VOD movies have to be taking up room on everyones hard drives. I now have 4 on my 722 ( still no I Am Legend ) Some are good untill November.


They do take up space, just not space that you can use. Dish has two partitions "for lack of better term" where one is for the customer and one is for Dish for use with VOD and other services. The more VOD's will not remove from your personal DVR recording space.


----------

